# Fund Raising idea going well need a good charity for partner



## Northalbertan (9 Sep 2009)

I had a great fundraising idea for our cadet corps that looks like it has borne fruit and I am looking for a good military charity that could use some funding, potentially tens of thousands of dollars, seriously, no BS.  I was thinking along the lines of Wounded Warriors but am looking for some good suggestions.  

This initiative is coming out of the Alberta Oil Patch.  I can't believe how many companies are hopping aboard my little project.  It makes me proud to be Canadian.


----------



## Monsoon (9 Sep 2009)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## gwp (9 Sep 2009)

I too sent you a PM


----------

